# Eye No Who's Been Waiting!



## sawhorseray (Mar 31, 2021)

So, I woke up today and my dog is laying on the back patio covered in dirt with a rabbit in his mouth. The rabbit's not bloody, just dirty. My neighbor's kids raise blue ribbon rabbits. I instantly knew it was one of theirs. 
I took the rabbit away from my dog, rushed inside, and washed all the dirt off it before my neighbors could come home. It was stiff but I heard some animals play dead when they are afraid but I couldn't remember which ones. I took it and placed it back in one of the cages in their back yard then I ZOOMED back home. (Don't judge me )
Not 30 minutes later I hear my neighbors screaming so I go out and ask them what's wrong? They tell me their rabbit died three days ago and they buried it ... but now it's back in the cage.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 31, 2021)

Each and every one was great! Esp the lead off rabbit story.
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Mar 31, 2021)

Good ones Ray. Like Jim, my favorite one was the rabbit story. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles, isn't that the truth with the kids playing on the bars.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 31, 2021)

As usual Ray, I have a hard time choosing a favorite. This time it's "Everything will kill you so choose something fun".
I've been living by that most of my life....
:-)


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh my that funny on the bunny cracked me up. I was envisioning you running a dead bunny over to your neighbors for a minute then realized it was just a joke. I gotta try to remember this one.
Points if we had them for sure sawhorses. 
BIG Like buddy!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 31, 2021)

Funny, I didn't notice you gave it a Like Peach, tho 10 others did so far, must have overlooked it I guess. Don't worry, there's plenty more where those came from, I'm sure I can come up with something that you'll absolutely love! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 31, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Funny, I didn't notice you gave it a Like Peach, tho 10 others did so far, must have overlooked it I guess. Don't worry, there's plenty more where those came from, I'm sure I can come up with something that you'll absolutely love! RAY


The bunny one was funny I think you will have a hard time topping it but now you have a challenge. 
Sorry I’m not a like counter I didn’t notice it was up to 10. As hard as I was laughing I would expect a few more before night fall.  Hopefully Jake isn’t getting any ideas from the Jeep either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2021)

Another Great Batch!!!
Thanks Ray!
Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 31, 2021)

Good ones! Thanks!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2021)

Good ones, Ray.  I like the cop one and the pussywillows.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 31, 2021)

All great ones Ray!  I also liked the first one best.  When I'm literally laughing out loud, that tells me it's the best.  Several of the rest are a very close second.  Thanks for continuing this my friend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 31, 2021)

Little Johnny gave the best Blessing ever!...JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 1, 2021)

Liar's pants is by the best.
The biggest problem is so many people just don't get it!


----------

